# Bite On



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

http://www.reddrumtackle.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6488

Hope ya don't mid the post with the redirect Kenny... JAM


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up Jam. 

Does anyone know what's the quickiest way to get to Buxton from DC Area?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Plese o please still be there Thursday....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Thanks for the heads up Jam.
> 
> Does anyone know what's the quickiest way to get to Buxton from DC Area?


Hop a plane in Dulles and be in Frisco Airport in prolly 2 hrs.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Headin down Thursday morning myself(cough, cough, cough...) ...hopin to break the ice for '06 myself.


----------



## michael culp (Apr 8, 2006)

Adam are you the same guy from the DC in Louisa?


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Yep


----------



## michael culp (Apr 8, 2006)

*lamaglas blank*

Adam I was looking at some other blanks and lamaglas has a 2 pc, 1-3 oz. 91/2 foot blank that is really nice I am going to order one monday to see what they look like I think it would make a really nice spanish rod.
Tight lines michael


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

michael culp said:


> Adam I was looking at some other blanks and lamaglas has a 2 pc, 1-3 oz. 91/2 foot blank that is really nice I am going to order one monday to see what they look like I think it would make a really nice spanish rod.
> Tight lines michael


Rainshadow also has a brand new SU1145 blank out - 9'6" and rated at 1/2 - 1 1/2 ounces. It ought to throw a 1 ounce glass minnow or something similar a country mile. I picked one up at fishsticks a couple of days ago to build up as a spinning rod. It really ought to be the bomb.

/scott


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Jam...*

it was great meeting you this weekend. thanks for the fishing tip. it paid off BIG TIME! you run a class A operation at http://www.reddrumtackle.com/


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Ralp ditto great seeing ya.. Thurs was shear fustration but fri on the way way way outer bar @ hi tide paid off me and Drum Beater put it to em... All the va boys ruled thurs.. Bites still on as I type.. Goin for My easter drum in the am... JAM OUT


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Jam, I ain't forgot about your rack on the jeep and I will be tryn to make it down in the next week or so, when I do I will try and bring some of my welding stuff. I will try and call ya to find out when is the best time.

Gessss now I am a travling side show builder


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Gessss now I am a travling side show builder




or jus a travelin "freak show"...ya still have that bearded clam?


Thanks Jam ,fer the report.....threw the LAMI 1221..thinkin I'm in love..... paired with the Blue Yonder and castin 6...just a pleasure ta cast


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

I got my first drum ever last night at 38 inches...striperswiper got one at 50..it was an awesome bit last night from sunset till about 1 when we could finally make it off the point


----------



## hankadank (Jan 30, 2006)

JAM said:


> Ralp ditto great seeing ya.. Thurs was shear fustration but fri on the way way way outer bar @ hi tide paid off me and Drum Beater put it to em... All the va boys ruled thurs.. Bites still on as I type.. Goin for My easter drum in the am... JAM OUT


i did get any drums but had alot of fun with the doggies    i will see all of you guys again when i get some more free time lol since i dont work


----------

